

Show HN: Designing a Quick-Drying Bath Towel Hook - kaa2102
http://www.slideshare.net/spendology/spendology-designing-the-z-hook

======
pedalpete
Interesting write up, and actually a problem I've been dealing with lately,
but I have a few issues with how the OP went about the design.

1) straight from design to cad to getting samples built? Might have been
better to hack together something at home. The prototypes could have been made
from old orange juice containers and other random bits of plastic, cardboard,
etc. etc. 2) Unfortunately, this doesn't solve the issue in my flat. The
problem is not enough airflow to dry the towel, so I hang my towels out by the
window, not in the bathroom.

~~~
kaa2102
Thank you. I did think about getting a rough prototype built but I decided to
not reinvent the wheel: I used the shower rod for the initial concept test.
The shower rod would be a great solution if the shower curtain did not need to
be fully extended to prevent the growth of mold.

I thought that airflow would be a key determinant in drying time. However, the
Z Hook actually just spreads the towel out to maximize towel surface area
contact with the air and enabling more uniform heat transfer during convection
heating.

